# Peep Size



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You'd be better off buying a Specialty Super peep and orifice kit. Initial cost is well worth it. 

29 mm is 1.141". This is pretty small compared to my 1.75" lens. I have my sight frames extended to about 7" with using a 4X lens. I use one of two orifices, 3/64" and 1/16".


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

smallest two of the small set for me with that scope size.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like your talking about indoor, part of that equation depends on the lighting of the range your shooting at. I found at Vegas in the lower practice arena I had to change to the next size larger aperture to let in the same level of light I am used to and prefer.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

29mm scope extended to 7", the radius total is 31.3"

I buy SA smallest peep aperture sizes, and I have small drills and making my own sight picture


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I think if you shoot a lot of different ranges pick a size for the range with the worst light.
Or you can have various sizes and change out as needed. ( don't prefer this method) 
You get too small and they will be hard to see in low light, indoors or outside.


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

1/16 for target, 3/16 for hunting


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

new product on the market?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

bigHUN said:


> new product on the market?


SORRY

The product you are looking for is not currently listed.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

nochance said:


> SORRY
> 
> The product you are looking for is not currently listed.


ha, I was surprised an american product to be available first over there at alternatives...
the pictures show a physical part not a DGI so I assume will surface somewhere soon

this is a link and this if you want to copy-paste over: http://www.alternativess.com/archery/shop/HAMPEEP


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree on the Specialty peep and kit suggestion. Or the one above from Hamskea. Then you just switch it out in 60 seconds to suit conditions. Smaller gives you a sharper image but a darker one. A bit more precise maybe. Bigger lets in a lot of light for weird visibility situations (dark, shadows, unclear lines at 3D etc) but depending on your lens can leave target blurry. Some archers match it to fit neatly to the image of the edge of their front scope (I don't worry about that too much), but you can also move the bar in or out on some scopes to get a better "fit." Bottom line, it's good to play around and the specialty kit let you do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

